# The Royalty Theatre,June 13



## skankypants (Jun 14, 2013)

The Royalty Cinema was taken over by the Associated British Cinemas(ABC) chain in March 1935. ABC closed the cinema on 2nd November 1963 with Cliff Robertson in "P.T.109". It was converted into a Mecca Bingo Club, and in 2010 it is operating as a Gala Bingo Club.
In the summer of 2011, the Royalty Cinema was designated a Grade II Listed building by English Heritage.
Thanks N.K.,visited with Shush
































​


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 15, 2013)

Those lovely stained glass windows contrast with the gaudy chav-like colours when it became a Bingo Hall eh? I bet somewhere in there the pipes of an old cinema organ still reside, or maybe the sound chambers and wind chests.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Great features,especially the plasterwork & the stained glass,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2013)

crackin set there!


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2013)

That's really lovely.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice. Isn't this the one that involves getting your feet wet?


----------



## skankypants (Jun 16, 2013)

*,*



LittleOz said:


> Nice. Isn't this the one that involves getting your feet wet?



Ha,yeah,it is mate...im going to add a few more better pics to this report soon...


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 16, 2013)

*Nice one fella! Its that nice in there you forget about the damp feet eh? *


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow ! Great set of piks!!! Well done on getting in, didn't have wet suit in car or may have gone in haha


----------



## shatners (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice work mate... looks a cracking wander


----------

